# First Hypo Hatch Of 2014



## N2TORTS (Oct 23, 2014)

Well Gang .....guess what????? ~






JD~


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh yeah, that's the egg you gave me right?  Can't blame a gal for trying.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 23, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> Oh yeah, that's the egg you gave me right?  Can't blame a gal for trying.


 well .....I have only waited almost the whole year for one of these to bust out ...
Maybe we better give Santa a call again ....


----------



## turtlelady80 (Oct 23, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> well .....I have only waited almost the whole year for one of these to bust out ...
> Maybe we better give Santa a call again ....


Yeah, but you have more on the way!!! (you know I'm keeping a close eye out 
Congratulations on another new Hypo.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 23, 2014)

~ Congrats!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't believe Melissa missed out on seeing this!


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 24, 2014)

awesome congrads!


----------



## pam (Oct 24, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2014)

Out of the egg.......already ...."Gemma's" baby ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ Congrats!


Why Thank ya Mr. Greg ......been waiting all year for one of these ...


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

What a beautiful baby!
Congratulations Mr. Jeff! Hope there are many more to come


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2014)

kathyth said:


> What a beautiful baby!
> Congratulations Mr. Jeff! Hope there are many more to come


Why thank ya Mrs K' ....... you guys need to come over again and see them in person .....


----------



## naturalman91 (Oct 24, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Why Thank ya Mr. Greg ......been waiting all year for one of these ...



few more year's and you'll be waiting on a hypo from the purp man lol 

have you been eyeing females as maybe for the future?


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Why thank ya Mrs K' ....... you guys need to come over again and see them in person .....




We agree and are home and ready!


----------



## turtlelady80 (Oct 24, 2014)

HOT DAAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## treefrog010 (Nov 4, 2014)

Congratulations. Beautiful baby. I am going to start working with hypo next year hopefully. Again congrats.well done. By the way, this is frank in virginia, we have talked before.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 4, 2014)

Great looking tortoise, congrats.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 4, 2014)

Congrats JD. never tire pf look at those little beauty.


----------

